# Has Anybody Put 13" 14" or 15" w/ White Wall Tires on a Chrysler 300?



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

No:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:


 I know the picture I posted is a Photoshop 300……and I also know you will have to change the calipers and do all sorts of modification to make it fit….but I think its double…and since car manufactures aren’t making traditional lowrider framed cars anymore….why not do up a 300 with some 13, 14 or 15…the body lines on that ride will look dope on some 13”, 14” or 15" wit white wall tires.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Theres a group of chicano rappers that hhave a pic of one on theyre album.. i believe its hi-power? 

i think it looks wack.. but thats just me. :ugh:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chicano rapers are *******


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ill put wires on almost anything, but even I wouldn't do it to a 300 even if they bolted right on.


----------



## Mr Motor City (Dec 3, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Chicano rapers are *******


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Chicano rapers are *******


Did they rape u? :dunno:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bad ass , I would say 15's with the smallest 15 inch tire


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

/topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MR.P said:


> I know the picture I posted is a Photoshop 300……and I also know you will have to change the calipers and do all sorts of modification to make it fit….but I think its double…and since car manufactures aren’t making traditional lowrider framed cars anymore….why not do up a 300 with some 13, 14 or 15…the body lines on that ride will look dope on some 13”, 14” or 15" wit white wall tires.


Body lines lol


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

MR.P said:


> I know the picture I posted is a Photoshop 300……and I also know you will have to change the calipers and do all sorts of modification to make it fit….but I think its double…and since car manufactures aren’t making traditional lowrider framed cars anymore….why not do up a 300 with some 13, 14 or 15…the body lines on that ride will look dope on some 13”, 14” or 15" wit white wall tires.


Bro photoshop a maroon charger with colored spokes see if it looks just as good , thanks


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

214Tex said:


> Bad ass , I would say 15's with the smallest 15 inch tire


Ye sir...15x7 with 195/60R15 white wall tires


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I remember seeing homies hydraulics did one a long time ago, and in a few japans mags ive seen a couple....i like em


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

The one above on the swangas looks alright but too big... the swanger wheels keep gettin bigger.....and pokin out more and more...*note orangatangs


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 944681
> /topic


What color is that on the car?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

implala66 said:


> What color is that on the car?


looks like tangarine kandy?


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

MR.P said:


> :dunno:


In a perfect world, this would look good.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Kinda looks like a Lincoln does.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

only 24's or 26's look good on these types of rides


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Just photoshopped this up


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

The rims stick out 2 yeard ago there was one at merced lake show


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.P said:


> I know the picture I posted is a Photoshop 300……and I also know you will have to change the calipers and do all sorts of modification to make it fit….but I think its double…and since car manufactures aren’t making traditional lowrider framed cars anymore….why not do up a 300 with some 13, 14 or 15…the body lines on that ride will look dope on some 13”, 14” or 15" wit white wall tires.


ask El Volo he's the one who took the pic about 10yrs ago


----------



## peterfreeman (Jan 8, 2014)

CEN said:


>


goooooooooooooood


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

MR.P said:


> Just photoshopped this up


damn this looks really good to me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CEN said:


>


doesnt count. has to be reversed offsets


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> damn this looks really good to me


x2


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

You'd have to rock standard offset, probably 15s if the brakes fit. Screw it, put spokes on everything! Bring back the 90s!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Not bad after all.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

La Skzanoma said:


> You'd have to rock standard offset, probably 15s if the brakes fit. Screw it, put spokes on everything! Bring back the 90s!


:thumbsup: for reals i miss da 90's n those beddancer n those radical 4 wheels hopping....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> :thumbsup: for reals i miss da 90's n those beddancer n those radical 4 wheels hopping....


x100 me to much more variety


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

Gotta be 17".atleast on my awd with himi it has big ass brakes


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Do a spindle swap from a neon and get some 13's on it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Duez said:


> Do a spindle swap from a neon and get some 13's on it.


Lowriders cant think that hard, theyll just have to wait for the mini truckers to figure it out for them.


----------



## Philipsr (Nov 5, 2013)

I would rock it if you don't like it shut the fuck up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Lownslow302 said:


> Lowriders cant think that hard, theyll just have to wait for the mini truckers to figure it out for them.


Says the model builder


----------

